# My head hurts



## slat (Jan 5, 2019)

Canon T7i, 77D or 80D. I have looked at reviews till my head hurts. I think I have eliminated the 77D because it doesn't seem to perform as well in low light. Is the T7i any better? The 80D seems better in low light but has a lower ISO. I'm looking to buy one buy just can't settle on which one.


----------



## Designer (Jan 5, 2019)

And this is before you have looked at any other brands!  Oh, your poor head!


----------



## slat (Jan 5, 2019)

I already own a SL1 and am looking to upgrade to a better body.


----------



## ac12 (Jan 5, 2019)

I think the 77D is the T7i in an upmodel case.

77D and 80D have the same metering range EV 1-20 ISO 100
77D goes up to 25600, 80D goes up to 16000, a 1/2 stop difference.

Go with the 80D.


----------



## InFlight (Jan 6, 2019)

You put up 2 posts with the same question!

Buy both!  I did!


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Feb 8, 2019)

slat said:


> Canon T7i, 77D or 80D. I have looked at reviews till my head hurts. I think I have eliminated the 77D because it doesn't seem to perform as well in low light. Is the T7i any better? The 80D seems better in low light but has a lower ISO. I'm looking to buy one buy just can't settle on which one.


And, if your head explodes....., may it R.I.P. LoL
SS


----------



## Fujidave (Feb 8, 2019)

Go with the Canon 80D 100%, high iso is very good on this camera.


----------



## TCampbell (Feb 17, 2019)

The 80D is will be the best of the lot.  The 80D is a mid-range body and it starts to get features normally found only in higher end pro bodies ... like auto-focus micro-adjustment (AFMA) so that if your AF performance isn't nailing focus for a particular lens you can teach the camera to tweak it so that it *does* nail the focus.  It also has a bit of weather seal treatment (it is not water proof, but it does have resistant to light spray and dust).

The 77D is actually a T7i in a different body ... and they add an LCD panel on the top and a 2nd control dial.  The sensors and processor is identical.

ISO is ... not a "real" thing.  You cannot change the sensitivity of the image sensor.  What you *can* do is manipulate the data before you write it to the memory card.  And that's all ISO really is (on any digital camera).

On a Canon, the camera takes the shot (at the base ISO for the camera).  If you've dialed in some increase in ISO then... AFTER the shutter has closed and the shot is over, the camera will apply a bit of analog gain, run the data through analog-to-digital conversion, and then if needed it will apply a little more digital gain.  Digital gain basically means it's taking the pixel values and multiplying them by some factor.  You literally can do this on your computer instead of in your camera.

You're not really going to shoot at max ISO values anyway (at least you should hope you don't need to).  So the real question is, how is the performance at the ISOs that you'll probably be using all the time.  The 80D goes to ISO 16,000 (which is far beyond what any photographer should realistically use).


----------



## daveo228i (Nov 24, 2019)

I use my 40D and 70D(not ll) my head doesn’t hurt at all. Remember a basic premise in Japan for business, it’s called planned obsolescence. Give a product a projected lifespan for so long then bring out a new super model. Use 18-24 months for example. Just keep repeating this over and over.  If you don’t believe this, just look at all the models from Canon. In film there wasn’t a whole lot of improvement that could be done beyond a certain stage. In digital it’s all primarily about pixels, then focusing, metering. This is where digital shines, from a marketing stance.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 24, 2019)

Life is too short to only look at Canon.............


----------

